# Do I need to submit quarterly tax payments if I work another full time job?



## skitty54 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm currently employed in a retail sales position full time and do uber part time. Through the course of the year, my net profit is usually less than $500-1000 from uber. I have taxes and social security withdrawn from my regular paycheck, and as I also make commission, my commission checks are withdrawn at 40% (even though they are taxed at my regular rate) Point is, do I still need to make additional payments for self employment, or are teh withholdings from my main job sufficient for my current needs.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

skitty54 said:


> I'm currently employed in a retail sales position full time and do uber part time. Through the course of the year, my net profit is usually less than $500-1000 from uber. I have taxes and social security withdrawn from my regular paycheck, and as I also make commission, my commission checks are withdrawn at 40% (even though they are taxed at my regular rate) Point is, do I still need to make additional payments for self employment, or are teh withholdings from my main job sufficient for my current needs.


Not if that $500-1000 is your annual net profit. That's hardly a bump in the road when combined with your main income. The basic rule for quarterly estimated tax payments is if you have to pay more than $1000 when filing your return, the IRS wants you to pay them quarterly, just like your employer does with the money they withheld from your paycheck. It seems like you should be covered with your witholding at your job. You may owe Medicare and Social Security on your profit, but even that should be covered by what you have paid in through your job.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------

